# LyX build errors



## jrkotrla (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm trying to make the transition, but I can't live without my LyX. Updated ports and tried again to build but I keep getting the same error, and I don't know what to do with it. It says I need _library.thingy_.46 and my system has _library.thingy_.48

When I run *portmaster print/lyx*, I (eventually) get:


```
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libicuuc.so.46, needed by /usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so,
 not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libicui18n.so.46, needed by /usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so, not found
 (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libicudata.so.46, needed by /usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so, not found
 (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `icu_46::Locale::Locale()'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `icu_46::Locale::Locale(icu_46::Locale const&)'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `u_isblank_46'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `u_isspace_46'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `u_digit_46'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `u_charType_46'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `u_tolower_46'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `u_charFromName_46'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `icu_46::Locale::~Locale()'
/usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so: undefined reference to `icu_46::Collator::createInstance
(icu_46::Locale const&, UErrorCode&)'
gmake[4]: *** [lyx] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/lyx/work/lyx-2.0.1/src'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/lyx/work/lyx-2.0.1/src'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/lyx/work/lyx-2.0.1/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/lyx/work/lyx-2.0.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/lyx.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/lyx.

===>>> make failed for print/lyx
===>>> Aborting update
```


```
%uname -a
FreeBSD local.localhost 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## MarcoB (Oct 24, 2011)

My guess is that you need to upgrade devel/icu. See /usr/ports/UPDATING 20110711 for details how to do this. You really have to rebuild all ports that depend on it (that is virtually all of them).


----------



## jrkotrla (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks, just got some help off of freenode. Had to rebuild boost-libs; after that everything worked peachy.


----------

